# First Panerai PAM 572 v PAM620



## Franco333 (May 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone-

I am looking to buying my first Panerai and am torn between the PAM 572 and new PAM 620

They both have a 3-6-9-12 sandwich dial with a second hand and both house the slim P.4000 automatic movement with micro rotor

held inside the radiomir case. They are basically the same watch but the PAM 572 is 45mm and the PAM 620 is 42mm. I have a

7.25" wrist that is flat and want to know which one you believe would be best fit for my wrist. Wrist shots of a similar wrist size and

watch diameter would be greatly appreciated. I hope to make this watch my daily wearer for some time. I welcome all thoughts.

Thanks for the help!















-Franco


----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

You really need to try them on yourself to determine which fits you best. I like the 572 but you may like the 620, it's truly a matter of personal taste. Have you ever tried on either or any PAM for that matter? Your wrist size would allow either to work well...

follow this link and you'll see me with the 572 on at the boutique as the 619 is on my possible list...my wrist is very close in size to yours for reference...good luck

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/visit-new-nyc-boutique-1739786.html


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

For a 7"+ wrist. Even 47 mm looks good. So, definitely the 572, no doubt about it. I am also saving up to get this 572 and I have a smaller than 7" wrist.

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## marcmc (Mar 26, 2013)

Go with the 45mm if you want Panerai. If you're thinking about getting a 42mm watch, there are a lot of other brands you should be looking at in that size.


----------



## CrownUp (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely try both on- both are great options. I have worn mine for the past 6 months, it keeps incredible time, 1-3 seconds off per week max and I have only wound it once- when I was curious how long the power reserve was and I let it wind completely down. I have a 7-1/4" wrist like you, and it is the most comfortable watch I have ever worn! But again, make sure to try it on and compare the 2 models.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

if your Mind is set on either One?. definitely the 572. 
and dare to say: go even Larger. like a 47mm.


----------



## CrownUp (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is another shot of the PAM 572 on my 7-1/4" wrist. Wears very nicely, casual or dress up, cusion case glides under the shirt cuff-


----------



## kur4ki (Mar 22, 2015)

For you definitely 572, embrace the big watch! I have small wrists but I still wear my 005 with pride.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Also about to go for the 572 and I know I'm late to this party, wondering if anyone can provide me with the lug to lug distance on the 572? And with Panerai, is the 45mm from corner to corner?


----------



## Wolfhound (Mar 29, 2013)

With a flat 7+ inch wrist, I would encourage you to go for the larger option. My 47 mm watch is below on my 7.75 inch wrist and it fits very well and easily within the edges of my wrist. It is undoubtedly a large watch but it feels right-sized very quickly. Also, the lack of a crown guard on the Radiomir case will make it wear smaller than a Lumimor. My 42 mm Speedmaster seems so small whenever I wear it now!


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, these are big watches, even on big wrists. I love the look though. With a 7.25" wrist, 45-47mm makes sense and gives you many beautiful Panerai options. On my 6.75" wrist, however, 42-44mm may be the max.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Wolfhound thanks for the input and image, great watch. My wrist is 7" even and pretty flat across. 

I recently went to an AD and tried on a few watches. From a 44mm Luminor to the 42 Radiomir. I neglected to try on the 45mm Radiomir. I liked the 44mm models but enjoyed the styling and look of the Radiomir more. 

My main concern is having the lugs extend past my wrist, bc i know that would be a deal breaker for me. The AD is about an hour plus away so if I don't need to head back to try on that would be great. Does anyone know the lug to lug on the 572?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

If you have a relatively flat 7 inch wrist,you should be able to wear the 45mm rad 1940 comfortably...

My wrist is 6.5 inch flat,maybe slightly smaller now but I can wear the 47mm 372 without any lugs overhang


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the front on picture, it really helps. The watch sits nicely even at the 47mm size.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Synequano,

I had given up on 47mm Panerais ... until I saw your picture. It works! My wrist is 6.75" and while I think 44mm may be a touch better, there are several 47mm Panerais, such as the 372 and Marina Militare, that are so beautiful that it's ... tempting.

John



Synequano said:


> If you have a relatively flat 7 inch wrist,you should be able to wear the 45mm rad 1940 comfortably...
> 
> My wrist is 6.5 inch flat,maybe slightly smaller now but I can wear the 47mm 372 without any lugs overhang


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

This is the older Marina Militare (339) also 47mm but in radiomir case,with 8 days movt....this fits smaller and lighter because of the case material (it's less than 100 grams)


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

I haven't seriously considered the wire lug models - until this picture. It really emphasizes the cushion case.


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have the same size wrist you have...maybe a touch bigger....and I have a 112 in a 44mm. It fits perfectly on my wrist. If I were you, I would go for the 45mm. It's a gorgeous watch. Wear it in good health!


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to run back to the AD to try on the 572 sometime next week. I'm definitely leaning towards it. But the more I look around the more I find additional models I would love to have (PAM531 anyone?), but love the downright straightforward look of the no date Radiomir models.


----------



## toychaser (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm fan of the 620's size and thinness.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Located and stopped into a closer AD today, tried on and purchased a new-to-me 572 at the right price. Their sending it to me, should have it next week. It is definitely bigger then I am used to, but after hanging out here for long enough, I decided to embrace it. 

Looking to dress it down with a canvas strap, any suggestions on the best place for purchase?


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Twins with a 3mm difference. I prefer the 572, but I can tell you that if you have the opportunity to strap them on side by side, you will know instantly which one works better for you. Go with your gut.


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase. I m looking at the same options, 620 or 572. I tried on the radiomir 425 which was just about max for my 6.75 wrist but the wire lugs make that possible. Also height is important, the pam 587 is the most beautiful i think, but with the crystal 3 mm on top of the case and the 47mm width it is not wearable for me... So i hope the 572 with only 11 mm ? height will be the best choice for me. Hope to see yours soon !


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks TallWatch, I received the watch last week and have been wearing it on a cheap strap (to preserve the OEM and I prefer brown straps). Waiting for an incoming strap from a forum member and will post additional pics on a new thread once it arrives.

I'm still getting used to the size but happy to say I love the watch (micro-rotor, finishing, style). As always, casually browsing the pre-owned market, still can't find something I'd purchase over it. Also has been keeping great time, ~5 seconds loss over the week.

As for your search, I also liked the 620/512/574, but felt the 45mm suited the watch better.

Here's a quick photo to encourage you.










Also, for comparison, my wrist is 7" and there is no lug overhang (despite what might appear in the photo).


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Congratulations, very nice model indeed.

I went through the same struggle during Christmas and after trying the 620 on my wrist (felt way too small and did not give me the right "Panerai wahoouuu" feeling) I went for the 572. Very pleased with my purchase as well, a lovely watch.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

I tried on the 574 (hand wound) and felt the same way, it was just too small (for a Panerai) as well and couldn't pull the trigger. After a short time with the 572, when I have worn another watch I find I definitely miss the wrist presence.

Great wrist shot btw.


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

MrButterman said:


> Thanks TallWatch, I received the watch last week and have been wearing it on a cheap strap (to preserve the OEM and I prefer brown straps). Waiting for an incoming strap from a forum member and will post additional pics on a new thread once it arrives.
> 
> I'm still getting used to the size but happy to say I love the watch (micro-rotor, finishing, style). As always, casually browsing the pre-owned market, still can't find something I'd purchase over it. Also has been keeping great time, ~5 seconds loss over the week.
> 
> ...


ouch MrButterman, that brown strap nails it, what a great pic. Guess now i`m hooked......... 
You say a very true thing here that the 45 mm suits the design better and i need to try it on.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful watch, welcome to the Paneristi.

Make sure you post up pics on the WRUW threads.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

TallWatch said:


> ouch MrButterman, that brown strap nails it, what a great pic. Guess now i`m hooked.........
> You say a very true thing here that the 45 mm suits the design better and i need to try it on.


Tallwatch, I received another strap from watchdaddy1 which is the one I was picturing it on since I picked up the watch. I really like the ecru stitch, deeper brown color, and thickness of the leather. As many have stated, these watches look good on all kinds of straps.


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful watch, welcome to the Paneristi.
> 
> Make sure you post up pics on the WRUW threads.


Thanks for he welcome bigclive. The Panerai community on WUS is great and I've learned a great deal from my short time hanging out here. I definitely want to do my part to keep the forum active and updated. I plan to post a few comments in a new thread (as I am not the OP on this one) in the coming days.


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Great combo too MrButterman, more vintage maybe ? But i think the beige/brown form the first picture is more to my liking. Good thing the pam can handle a lot of straps.
Enjoy !!


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

TallWatch said:


> Great combo too MrButterman, more vintage maybe ? But i think the beige/brown form the first picture is more to my liking. Good thing the pam can handle a lot of straps.
> Enjoy !!


So when are you gonna pick up the 572??


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Need a few more coins yet before i can commit, will show here of course !!


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Ahhh....coins, yes they are often the problem. Definitely post when you pick it or another Panerai up.


----------

